

Dumbass Start-up Mistakes That You’re Probably Making - hoi
http://www.lifehack.org/articles/work/start-up-mistakes-that-youre-probably-making.html

======
michalu
Bit of a nonsense, I don't really get how can social media be generalized as a
must for a "business startup". A good product markets itself. Of course
marketing is very important but I would rather consider a mistake wasting time
talking to people with short attention span on Facebook an not using this
energy on building a great product.

This article is relevant for "iPhone app" startups but those are rarely a real
business startup. People used to do projects like this as a part time hobby in
past.

------
aiiane
Is it just me, or is the "600% more likely to succeed" statement incorrect?
Based on the numbers provided in the accompanying infographic, it's actually
that non-Techstars startups were 600% more likely to fail, which is _not_ the
same, mathematically.

40% failure rate for regular startups -> 60% success rate 6.5% failure rate
for Techstars -> 94.5% success rate

94.5% compared to 60% is an increase of 34.5%, or a 1.575x chance.

------
haihaibye
TL;DR:

Author seeks advice from consultant.

Consultant says they are going to fail.

Author ignores advice, fails, blames consultant for giving bad advice.

